# my 4 bagseed plants and 1 ww



## cabby1 (Sep 7, 2006)

hi all! using 2 diff. strains here. first is some pretty good bagseed and white widow. i only have about 5-7 weeks left to flower before frost so do u think the buds will show up nicely or not enough time? secondly i have a plant(2nd and 3rd pic) on one branch i see some balls in there with the pistils is there something i can do about it?

first pic is my biggest bagseed plant about 5ft tall

2nd and 3rd pic are the same plant. which is farthest along in flower

4th pic is a group shot of 3 bagseed plants and 1 widow

5th is my white widow just starting to show flowers


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 7, 2006)

*Whats up cabby1. The ladies and half of a lady are looking great. You should have enough time to get a good yield IMHO. Well it sounds like you have a hermie if your seeing balls and hairs on the same plant. If you wanna save the plant from seed infestation you can pluck as many of those balls off as possible before they open. *


----------



## KADE (Sep 7, 2006)

Ur best off cutting the dam thing.. one of the balls is well over enough to infect a large nunmber of plants


----------



## cabby1 (Sep 8, 2006)

well i cut the branch off, anymore balls and its going down all the way


----------



## KADE (Sep 8, 2006)

Good philosiphy. (wow, that was spelled wrong)


----------



## cabby1 (Sep 8, 2006)

i tore the balls off and smoked all the good shit after a nice microwave dry, got a nice lil stone after a couple beers. i hope my big plant lives its been tore out of ground twice in the last 7 days. have a storm coming tonight so lots of natural rain for my girls. heres a pic of where i transplanted my plant too, it wasnt getting any sun where it was so i moved her


----------



## KADE (Sep 8, 2006)

Looks good... stop moving it! =P  Let her grow big.


----------



## cabby1 (Sep 9, 2006)

i wouldve loved to have just left her in one spot but no sun at all would be a total waste of time. but now she's in a good spot so i hope she continues flowering


----------

